# stone cut pro software issues



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

I bought the Stone Cut Pro to start making rhinestone shirts. Since January 20th the software has crashed 3 times. When I try to open it, it shows beta errors (16 of them) and then when it opens none of the right side bar (macros, object, etc) works. It just shows a magnifying glass. I have contacted them and I am told to keep uninstalling the software and then reinstall from their website. Then I have to reinstall my cutter and clip art. That was fine the first time, now I'm on the 3rd time and not happy! Am I the only one having these issues or is this a common problem with this software? Am I doing something wrong when I am closing the program to cause this to keep happening? Of course it is Saturday so I won't be able to get any technical support on this from them until Monday. If anyone can help me I would greatly appreciate it!!! Thanks
Jayme


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Jayme,

I wish I could help you! I think you helped me in a thread recently, and I'd love to return the favor, but I do not have this problem with Stone Cut Pro.

I do have problems if I don't open it with "Run As Administrator" (right-click) instead of just opening it. And many times it says it can't find my dongle (it uses other words) but I just say okay and then it goes on and opens. I know these are not your problems though. 

You definitely need to get different help than reinstalling everything again!! Good luck!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Is it possible it is a pc issue? Something on your pc may be interfering with it. Have they gotten into your pc to check out what is happening? I know for whatever reason some pcs will only let you run the programs as administrator.


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks I will try opening it from now on as the administrator. I had a reset code and after the 4th time I opened the program it fixed the problem so I was back up and running I'm sure all the problems I'm having are related to me being new to all this. I will master this stuff by the summer I hope! LOL


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

here is an update: 
1) I sent 2 tech support emails in January. 
2) The software crashed my computer and I lost lots of work.
3) I installed the software on a new computer and it worked great!
4) I installed some DAS fonts and designs. Now the software will stop working and close at any random time. I lose all the design I was working on when the program closes.
5) I have still been making designs but I save my work every 5 minutes. Usually the software will be stable for about one hour before it closes. I'm getting the hang of this software and except for the constant technical issues it works really great for making the designs.
6) May 2nd I got a call from DAS checking to see how I liked the software. I explained my issues and let him know I was still waiting on a tech call. He was very concerned about the fact that I have not been contacted. He was going to talk to management and get back to me.
7) waiting for a call back

It has been a journey trying to figure all this out myself as I appear to be the only DAS customer that is having issues. Oh well on to making more designs


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Jayme,

I wanted to give you an updated answer to your post. I have a long story I won't go into here, but the bottom line is this -- I have a new laptop and a new vinyl cutter. New laptop and new vinyl cutter were not getting along when trying to cut with Stone Cut. I had downloaded the newest version of SC. When nothing was helping, they suggested I uninstall the StoneCut and re-download the older version on my actual physical disk I had purchased over a year ago. It's working like a charm now. Something about the downloaded version was not working on my new laptop with Windows 7. You might try using an actual disk rather than a download version? I don't know if your problems are the same as mine, but I just hate for anyone to go through the hair-pulling I've been going through these past several weeks (months.)

Good luck!!!


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

I had a problem with the program when I changed to Windows 7. Several functions did not work properly but the techs told me to run as administrator and it has been fine ever since. If you right click on the icon and under compatibility check the box to run as administrator then it will load that way all the time without having to tell it each time


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks everyone for the advice! They still have not contacted me. I have ran the program from the actual disk and thru the download version. Still crashes every time I use the program. I have also ran as admin and that doesn't help either. After 4 months of this I have realized they are not going to help me. The good news is I can usually gage when it will crash and I am able to save most of my work before I have to close the program and reopen! Since mastering the timing of the crashes it has been much easier to do my work and my stress level has gone down. No more yelling at the computer This is my future with this program and I'm going with it until I can get different software. I have also come to terms that I will never get support so I'm just going with the flow. What more can I do? Should I call and freak out that I spent a TON of money and no-one in the company will help me? My only hope is I will be able to sell it at some point.


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

new update on my situation Craig from DAS personally contacted me. We were able to figure out the problem I was having with the software. We were also able to resolve all miscommunication I was having with tech support. I am very happy to say that I am now on the road to happiness again with this software Thank you Craig for taking the time to help me and for caring about my situation.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow...5 months of issues with software and you finally have it resolved. I don't think I would have had your patience.

But glad you got it worked out.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

All of a sudden all my fills have stopped working. My software will only outline. I have removed and installed again still does not do fills . Any ideas


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sally this is the sort of problem I had. Running the program as "Administrator" solve the issue.

mike


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

You mean after having and using this program for over a year this happens ?


How do i run this as admonstrator? Directions please 

Thank you for the help


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Sally
Right click on the icon for stone cut
click the "Compatibility tab
Check the box at the bootom to run as administrator.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you thank you thankyou


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Well changing to runningnit as an administrator did not work . It still out lines but does not fill


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sally after you changed the setting did you reboot. That might help. Otherwise I am out of ideas apart from contact das


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

no did not reboot will go try that - frustrating after a year of using it

thanks


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

generalj said:


> When I try to open it, it shows beta errors (16 of them) and then when it opens none of the right side bar (macros, object, etc) works. It just shows a magnifying glass.


This just started happening to me today. I'm pretty sure it's my computer and not SCP, what was your fix? (After Windows updates and rebooting, I've got it down to 2 beta "notes", but it was doing the multiples.)

Here's the text of them:

Update of beta version:
Data format has changed. All search folders of the Sidebar are resetted to default settings.
Info: FrmtID=0 -> FrmtID=15

I have to hit OK twice, then I get errors:

Error 1
InputProfileCtrl.Error:
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at inputmanager.EcApp.CreateReferences()
at inputmanager.EcApp.Start()
at ECBindableTypes.InputProfileControle..ctor(DoMacroStepHandlerh)

Error2
ClipartControl.Error:
Cannot find resource named '{System.Windows.Controls.ListViewItem}'.
Resource names are case sensitive. Error at object 'Style_4' in markup file 'inputmanager;component/sidebaroplevelcontrols/clipartcontrole.xaml'.


----------



## bgb3djm (Mar 14, 2013)

I am trying to run stone cut on windows 8. when I start program it says missing code number but continues to open, then freezes. I've tried running as administer and the same thing happens. I've spent many hours on the phone with tech support at DAS. The say it is my computer. I took my computer to some tech people and they don't believe its a computer issue but a software issue. Has anyone had this problem?
Thanks


----------



## glamsquad (Feb 10, 2012)

I have had Stone Cut Pro for over a year or so and it still does not do half the things my rep. said it is suppose to do, I don't have the patience or time anymore to try to go back and fourth with this program I strongly suggest not purchasing this program. It is too costly to have to deal with all the complications. I can only work on my designs for about an hour before it crashes. I have to constantly save every 5mins as I am working, It takes for ever to load, sometimes it says it cant locate my key (doogle) When trying to use some of the Macro's features it crashes. It has my computer slow, would not communicate with my cutter, the list goes on and on. Its just not worth it, I have lost more money trying to work with this program. I have decided to file a formal complaint with the BBB and Consumer Affairs. Good Luck to anyone that uses this program. PM me if you would like to purchase this stone cute pro I absolutely hate it.


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

sorry to hear about your issues with SCP I think the program is geared for advanced tech people and I am not one of them! I still use it but it does take a long time to make designs. I am looking into The Rhinestone World's new macro for Corel. It looks like it is user friendly for someone not high tech. Hope you find a good program that works for you as I know all too well how frustrating computer programs can be. Good Luck, Jayme


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

glamsquad said:


> I have had Stone Cut Pro for over a year or so and it still does not do half the things my rep. said it is suppose to do, I don't have the patience or time anymore to try to go back and fourth with this program I strongly suggest not purchasing this program. It is too costly to have to deal with all the complications. I can only work on my designs for about an hour before it crashes. I have to constantly save every 5mins as I am working, It takes for ever to load, sometimes it says it cant locate my key (doogle) When trying to use some of the Macro's features it crashes. It has my computer slow, would not communicate with my cutter, the list goes on and on. Its just not worth it, I have lost more money trying to work with this program. I have decided to file a formal complaint with the BBB and Consumer Affairs. Good Luck to anyone that uses this program. PM me if you would like to purchase this stone cute pro I absolutely hate it.


Are you using Windows 8?... Honestly I don't think Stone Cut Pro was ever really designed to work with Windows 8 that could be part of the issue... 

As a software developer myself my best suggestion if you haven't already... Contact the software vendor... Many times I've had customers comment on a forum or Facebook page about an issue they are having and never contacted me directly and if they had I could of fixed their issue within minutes... 

That said I know Stone Cut Pro can be a bit quirky for some as many others have posted similar issues they have been having with it but it's not always clear if they have tried contacting DAS until the matter is resolved.

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

generalj said:


> sorry to hear about your issues with SCP I think the program is geared for advanced tech people and I am not one of them! I still use it but it does take a long time to make designs. I am looking into The Rhinestone World's new macro for Corel. It looks like it is user friendly for someone not high tech. Hope you find a good program that works for you as I know all too well how frustrating computer programs can be. Good Luck, Jayme



I think you will find that rhinestone design in general does require of bit of technical knowledge... 

What I see happening is people are wanting to create designs similar to what is attached but in an "automated" way... Design software can make the process easier to create these designs but not fully automate the process...

The last design posted... Now that design can be created with very little effort... But the more complex ones will always take more knowledge and effort to get right.

Kevin


----------



## glamsquad (Feb 10, 2012)

I am using Windows 7 trust me when I tell you that I have contacted DAS more than I can count. It honestly is not a good program, I cant imagine selling a program for the amount of money they sell it for and then not be able to do easy designs, I have seen cheaper rhinestone software do more. I just would like to have what I paid for, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

glamsquad said:


> I am using Windows 7 trust me when I tell you that I have contacted DAS more than I can count. It honestly is not a good program, I cant imagine selling a program for the amount of money they sell it for and then not be able to do easy designs, I have seen cheaper rhinestone software do more. I just would like to have what I paid for, nothing more nothing less.


Well that's a bummer to hear... I know many that have no problems and many that have problems... Too bad you are one of those with problems and they can't get it sorted for you...

You would think they would offer a refund if you can't get the software working... 

Did you try on a second PC just to see if it was a hardware issue with the PC you were working with?...

Computers can be fickle for sure...

Kevin


----------



## glamsquad (Feb 10, 2012)

I did try it on another, computer, I also had them install a updated version, it just continues to crash when I am trying to use a certain feature, and yes I am trying to create designs like you posted, But the software is still not good for small projects. it just saddens me because this software had a big price tag on it, It probably wouldn't bother me if it was cheap software.


----------



## DASBoss (Dec 11, 2008)

I PM'd Glamsquad and offered to personally tech the software and provide a personalized training session. I haven't heard back. I can't look up the support history, as I don't know the name or contact information. I am trying to be helpful and solve his problem, but we can't do anything if someone stops contacting us. Incidentally, the software was developed in the Windows 7 - 64 bit environment. It has been thoroughly tested in Windows 8 and is perfectly compatible with the latest update. I am pretty sure I know what is going on with the system and can get resolved. For Windows 8 users, it is critical that they download the latest service patch that was introduced 3 weeks ago. Windows 8 has a new USB communication protocol, and the software had to be updated to insure proper communication with popular cutters including older GCC cutters. I understand that learning new software can be frustrating. This is why we have a comprehensive training program. I want to have the opportunity to help resolve the support issue and plug Glamsquad into our training resources, but it is up to them. We also have a webcast today where we go over working with rhinestone fonts, this will also cover the basics of the software. This would be a good start for learning the software. All webcast recording are be posted at Free Online Training: Corel Draw, Rhinestone Transfers, Direct to Garment Printing
Craig Mertens, President of Digital Art Solutions


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

Great info Craig thanks for my part and I will check out the webcast. I am well aware that most of my problems are myself as I'm not the best tech person but I still keep trying as for glamsquad she should get ahold of you as when I had problems before you personally helped me fix them, thank you for that.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

Btw, I fixed the issue I had been having. It was caused by a windows update for its database engine.

Also, I bought a win 8 pro tablet back in march and I've been running stone cut and smart designer just fine on it.


Sent from my iPad using TShirtForums app


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

tankueray said:


> This just started happening to me today. I'm pretty sure it's my computer and not SCP, what was your fix? (After Windows updates and rebooting, I've got it down to 2 beta "notes", but it was doing the multiples.)
> 
> Here's the text of them:
> 
> ...


Well this is interesting this happened to me today after having the program for a couple years. I removed it shut down PC and the reinstalled and everything is fine.


----------

